# Are these symptoms part of IBS?



## whatisgoingon (Sep 14, 2011)

I went to the doc almost 2 weeks ago complaining about something I felt in the left side of my navel whenever I sucked my tummy in. He gave me a blood test which came back normal and told me I probably have IBS. A few days later my stomach started making noises pretty frequently, before this never happened, and the feeling in my stomach moved to the lower right, its the only place I feel it now. I decided to go back to see the doctor now that it was on the right side, the doc I saw though started pressing my right lower abdomen, she didn't press very hard at all but said that she was. She also told me "thats not where your appendix is" when I pointed to her where I felt most the pain/discomfort which I think is pretty accurate to where the mcberney's point is. So now I'm confused, I don't think she took me seriously. Just a couple days ago I started feeling sick and tired. I went to bed for the day, during the night I woke up twice because I was bothered with a pretty nasty sore throat. It went away within a day though with lots of water. Just this last night I woke up at around 4 with a rapid heart rate, I went to the bathroom because it felt like something might happen, but then it subsided after a while, I stayed up for a bit then went back to bed. So far I've had no "accidents" and am wondering if I really have IBS or if it might be chronic appendicitis or something else... something please tell me if this sounds like IBS or not?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

See my response to you on your other thread:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/145286-ibs-without-irregular-bowel-movements/page__pid__843851#entry843851


----------

